# 2013 Bowtech Experience



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

pics coming











Bowtech Experience unveiling 2013


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

....I hate not being there


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=492835667426339&set=vb.117605208348573&type=2&theater


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Rodney! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulhood77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Does it only have a 26.5" draw length?


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

paulhood77 said:


> Does it only have a 26.5" draw length?


I was wondering the same?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

You got 335 from 26.5" draw??


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

paulhood77 said:


> Does it only have a 26.5" draw length?


Probably the shortest setting!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

What a letdown, was hopin for some more innovation not rubber pcs..


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Karbon said:


> ....I hate not being there


You already did order one didn´t you?:smile:


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

http://bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=44


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

If it won't go to 31" I guess I am out:thumbs_do


----------



## HUNTMCH (Jan 7, 2010)

Not impressed.........I will be keeping my Invasion....


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

HUNTMCH said:


> Not impressed.........I will be keeping my Invasion....


Agreed!


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Are they saying it will get 335 at a 26.5 draw?  No way..?

So far I'm a little let down, but it does look like a nice bow. Just not on par.


----------



## bowhunter727 (Apr 16, 2010)

335 is ibo speed guys if you dont know what ibo is by now you should pic another sport lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, only a 26.5 draw length? All other bows on the Bowtech website have an adjustable draw length.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

of course it's DL is adjustable you silly rabbits.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

It has all the holes for the draw stop so it is adjustable. But it looks like no pillow blocks and the cam axle goes through the limb, hard to tell on the pic.


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

The draw looks to be adjustable mods on cams like the other OD cam bows


----------



## BowtechHunter65 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kinda figured but the website is deceiving. Now I need to decide between a CPX and the Experience. Time for an upgrade..........................


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Today.........Just saw a picture of the new Bowtech. Hate it, disappointed, let-down, or insert adjective here....

In 2 weeks.....just got back from the local shop. Shot the new Bowtech. Awesome, amazing, super quiet, dead in the hand, or insert adjective here...


SCFox


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

evasiveone said:


> It has all the holes for the draw stop so it is adjustable. But it looks like no pillow blocks and the cam axle goes through the limb, hard to tell on the pic.


Correct, the axle appears to go through limb and obviously solid finish on limbs.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

SCFox said:


> Today.........Just saw a picture of the new Bowtech. Hate it, disappointed, let-down, or insert adjective here....
> 
> In 2 weeks.....just got back from the local shop. Shot the new Bowtech. Awesome, amazing, super quiet, dead in the hand, or insert adjective here...
> 
> ...


Exactly !!


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> If it won't go to 31" I guess I am out:thumbs_do


x2!! I hope it does I want to at least shoot it!


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> pics coming


Nice looking rig. Riser damper thingys should be rotated 180 degrees facing forward...........their present orientation detracts somewhat from the riser's otherwise nice lines/profile.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

jpop said:


> Correct, the axle appears to go through limb and obviously solid finish on limbs.


I can see pillow blocks on the limbs.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Will it come in an XL like the insanity with the 35" axle to axle


----------



## Gracie D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe I am blind, but what is the draw length range for this bow?


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

Jhorne said:


> I can see pillow blocks on the limbs.


A closer look on the website w/ better pics looks this way. However, it still appears as the axle goes through the limb, but the pillow block reinforces the limb tip? or the axle hangs off the back of the limb rather than on top w/ the pillow block?


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Draw length is adjustable from 26.5" to 32" is what is says on spec


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

SCFox said:


> Today.........Just saw a picture of the new Bowtech. Hate it, disappointed, let-down, or insert adjective here....
> 
> In 2 weeks.....just got back from the local shop. Shot the new Bowtech. Awesome, amazing, super quiet, dead in the hand, or insert adjective here...
> 
> ...


This is exactly right.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

So are they dropping the Invasion and this is taking the place of it? Heavier and slower... Hmm.


----------



## Ironman141 (Nov 7, 2009)

evasiveone said:


> So are they dropping the Invasion and this is taking the place of it? Heavier and slower... Hmm.


So if this is replacing the invasion, is it the flagship? Or is that the one we're still waiting on?


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I believe this is the flagship bow.
Bowtech website shows the bow with a Harley in the background.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Pretty underwhelming:thumbs_do


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

man i really want an invasion with insanity cams, but 335? I was hoping for 345 at least.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

very big let down,looks like im keeping my guardian for back up another year


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds no different than my lethal force.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

evasiveone said:


> So are they dropping the Invasion and this is taking the place of it? Heavier and slower... Hmm.


Those were my thoughts as well. The Invasion is currently still up on the website though?


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been waiting on this release to decide what to do ... I have decided to set up my Insanity that I bought a couple weeks ago!!


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Pillow blocks are likely there for pressing. Makes the past parallel limbs very easy to press.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Slightly heavier Invasion with a different cam and different riser cutouts.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

There must be another bow getting released later that is the real thing, this thing is defanitely leaving a LOT to be desired. I dont get how its better than the invasion or the insanity. It looks to be not so good to me, but hey, maybe Im wrong!


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Experience compared to the Invasion: 1/2" longer ATA. Same BH. Heavier and Slower. 
Experience compared to the Insanity: Same ATA. 1" more BH. Same weight. Much Slower.

Where is the technology, refinement, improvement? Is it the draw cycle? Is this Bowtech's flagship bow? It appears to be a heavier, slower Invasion. What would motivate a potential buyer to give up their Insanity or Invasion to buy this bow? If it is the smoothest drawing 335 IBO on the market, I will better understand, but draw cycles are subjective. Buyers want and expect performance from Bowtech.

Bowtech was a technology leader; they were also on the cutting edge for speed and shootaility. I'm trying to understand this new release as it appears to be a step backwards. How do you market this bow as your 2013 flagship, when there is a 2011 and 2012 bow in the line-up with better performance specs?


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Zip tied and not shot......maybe it didn't help









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Another thing I noticed I didnt like is there is no "MEAT" around the site mounting holes. It looks like if you snagged the site on something hard enough, or god forbid you drop your bow even from a few inches onto your site, you might break the site mounting area out of the riser. Im sure its stonger than it looks, but it looks weak to me. 
All I can figure out is this bow must be ULTRA smooth or something. I mean everyone looves there invasions, so to take and slow it down makes no sence to me, but what do i know??


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

wvbowhunter09 said:


> Zip tied and not shot......maybe it didn't help
> View attachment 1562043
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a limb flaking???


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Is that a limb flaking???


Yep


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like a smoother Invasion basically. Even if its a smoother shooter my Invasion is staying put. The DL is 26.5-32. Since im only a 26 DL I guess I can't use it anyway, lol. I would think Bowtech would have addressed their limb finish issues as well lots of complaints. Even though my Invasion has not flaked bad at all. 

Im thinking Bowtech released a shorter ATA bow this year and will make a longer ATA bow like this next year. Just like they did with Invasion and Insanity CPXL. YOU Watch !!!!


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

If the draw length will run out to at least 31" I'm interested, I like the specs better than the Insanity CPXL and the Invasion does nothing for me as the draw length is to short. Plenty of speed for me!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Is that a limb flaking???





wvbowhunter09 said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


come on, you gotta be kidding me? Im totally bummed if this is still a problem.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Is that a limb flaking???


To be fair that looks more like a ding and not a flake. Guess we will see.....


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Is that a limb flaking???


No, that's just a booger.ukey:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

evasiveone said:


> To be fair that looks more like a ding and not a flake. Guess we will see.....


Agree.. that is a very common place for a ding


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

MELLY-MEL said:


> come on, you gotta be kidding me? Im totally bummed if this is still a problem.


If that is true, I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like there isn't enough draw stop holes to go past 31" if you start counting at 26.5".
I think it might be the bow for me as a 31" draw shooter. I like the smoothness of the Cpxl but even at 6'3" I don't like the longer 35" ata for a hunting rig. I love my 340 and the Invasion nor the Insanity Cpx go to 31". This looks to be an Invasion with Insanity cams for the long draw shooter.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bowtech Experience unveiling 2013


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

It is a ding and the material beneath the black limb finish is still white. That is the issue, color contrast so every tiny little ding sticks out like a sore thumb. All limbs and finishes get dinged, esp hunting bows. The other companies just don't contrast like these do.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Just counting the draw stop holes and assuming it starts at 26.5, it should go out to 31". If the finish proves to holdup, it looks like it should be a good bow. It is a little heavier than other bows but it is 2" longer as well. I could handle that because I don't like them too short. The only other factor for me is the balance of that weight, hope that it is not top heavy.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> Looks like there isn't enough draw stop holes to go past 31" if you start counting at 26.5".
> I think it might be the bow for me as a 31" draw shooter. I like the smoothness of the Cpxl but even at 6'3" I don't like the longer 35" ata for a hunting rig. I love my 340 and the Invasion nor the Insanity Cpx go to 31". This looks to be an Invasion with Insanity cams for the long draw shooter.


Ah you beat me to it.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

If not for this Experience the long draw shooter has one option which is the CPXL which IMO is too long and heavy for a hunting bow. I am thrilled to see the specs. on the new Experience. Now someone buy one, shoot it 20 times, hate it, and then sell it to me for $650! I will even cover shipping! Infinity camo please!


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

I was wanting more speed and am concerned about catching the bow silencers on something. I will shoot this one and compare it to the Insanity. I'm a little let down by all the new bows.


----------



## Don Francis (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like lasts years bows with a 7" brace and some carbon in the limbs. I'm a little let down also.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Could it be that that IBO speed is down a bit with the cam and mod designed to work at 31". I wonder what kind of speed it has with the draw length maxed out?


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

Only time will tell, I do like the listed specs, what color options? What is retail price? I think I will either have experience or go insane this year.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

That has got to be the dumbest unveiling they have ever done. That looked SO STUPID driving that bow out there on the back of the bike. Im a seriouse bowtech fan, but think it COULD be time to jump ship. This was ABSOLUTELY EMBERRASING!!! I have cash to buy a bow, and have no idea what to buy now. This sucks!! Maybe an Omen pro again!!!


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm wondering why in the videos before the unveil, it showed them throwing an aluminum riser in the trash?

SCFox


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

13bonatter69 said:


> That has got to be the dumbest unveiling they have ever done. That looked SO STUPID driving that bow out there on the back of the bike. Im a seriouse bowtech fan, but think it COULD be time to jump ship. This was ABSOLUTELY EMBERRASING!!! I have cash to buy a bow, and have no idea what to buy now. This sucks!! Maybe an Omen pro again!!!


Get the DNA, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

SCFox said:


> I'm wondering why in the videos before the unveil, it showed them throwing an aluminum riser in the trash?
> 
> SCFox


In my understanding they have 2 bows coming out....to the fellow wanting to jump ship because of an unveiling lol, that's your call bud but I shoot what shoots good not how its unveiled lol.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Tony219er said:


> In my understanding they have 2 bows coming out....to the fellow wanting to jump ship because of an unveiling lol, that's your call bud but I shoot what shoots good not how its unveiled lol.


I agree Tony219er, but as a proud bowtech shooter, be honest with me, did you not find the unveiling very a well.... rhymes with "hey"???


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

So far it looks, specs , like a slower cross breed between the insanity and invasion ! It's a BAD experience for me , was expecting a kick arse lighter weight speed bow ! Oh well the spyder turbo will do !


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tony219er said:


> In my understanding they have 2 bows coming out....to the fellow wanting to jump ship because of an unveiling lol, that's your call bud but I shoot what shoots good not how its unveiled lol.


They are writing orders, if they had another bow ready it would be on display.

They have lots and lots of $$$ invested in this show.

I am gonna say this is it for 13' 

I do think that they are working on a non-aluminum bow but it is not ready


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

If the DNA was 80% let off, I would be all over it. Might just order 80lb limbs for my answer and play with it untill bowtech releases their aluminum rod riser bow in a few months.


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> If not for this Experience the long draw shooter has one option which is the CPXL which IMO is too long and heavy for a hunting bow. I am thrilled to see the specs. on the new Experience. Now someone buy one, shoot it 20 times, hate it, and then sell it to me for $650! I will even cover shipping! Infinity camo please!


My thoughts to the tee! Wished they still had Forest Optifade.


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> If not for this Experience the long draw shooter has one option which is the CPXL which IMO is too long and heavy for a hunting bow. I am thrilled to see the specs. on the new Experience. Now someone buy one, shoot it 20 times, hate it, and then sell it to me for $650! I will even cover shipping! Infinity camo please!


My thoughts to the tee! Wished they still had Forest Optifade.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

The Cpxl that I will be selling to buy the Experience is in Forest Optifade with matching Octane 2 piece quiver and stab. One set screw mark from the previous owner from a Carbon Apache which I have on the bow now and seems to be a great rest. I am hoping the Optafade will help it sell! Cuz I won't give it away!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm still not sure I follow the relationship with the Harley? Is it going to break down a lot and be over priced? Sorry, just kidding, just kidding... :smile:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

13bonatter69 said:


> That has got to be the dumbest unveiling they have ever done. That looked SO STUPID driving that bow out there on the back of the bike. Im a seriouse bowtech fan, but think it COULD be time to jump ship. This was ABSOLUTELY EMBERRASING!!! I have cash to buy a bow, and have no idea what to buy now. This sucks!! Maybe an Omen pro again!!!


So.....the method inwhich they presented the bow is your sole reason to buy something else.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Squirrel said:


> I'm still not sure I follow the relationship with the Harley? Is it going to break down a lot and be over priced? Sorry, just kidding, just kidding... :smile:


Harley also had paint issues...lol

http://www.cvoharley.com/smf/index.php?topic=65269.0


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

That was a very lame unveiling , watching the video it looked like the bow was gonna fall off the back of that vibrating Harley, what a joke!


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice lookin bow...but looks exactly like the insanity to me.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

A HUGE BUST UNLESS THERE IS ANOTHER BOW! At the very least OVERHYPED! Last year, you couldn't do a search about the release and without footage all over you tube with ppl shooting thie Insanity! Don't get me wrong, I am sure this is a great shooting, smooth drawing quiet bow they have earmarked a for the short draw. However, fromt he naked eye, you're seeing nothing new really. Specs sell, specs draw excitement! I will shoot it as I am sure the draw is adjustable but don't think in no way are you taking any of those who stepped into an insanity last year and gonna get them to add this bow. Bowtech so far has let me down steping stride for stride with the creed and chill for the most part. Man, I hope there is a bow that "is not ready". Very let down!


----------



## johnD. (Jul 28, 2012)

so @ 335 IBO I guess these cams go under the "not so aggressive" category.


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

johnD. said:


> so @ 335 IBO I guess these cams go under the "not so aggressive" category.


I know I am in the minority, but that was the reason I sold the invasion. The DFC was very stiff, albeit smooth, at 65 lbs. Although i shot the bow very well, the improvements I would like to have seen was a less aggressive DFC, slightly larger valley and limb stops. I know the experience still utilizes cable stops, however if the other are met i feel this bow would be a winner for sure and a sleeper based off the specs. Again, i know I am in the minority, but i would give up 10 fps for a softer drawing invasion w/ larger valley at 7" brace.


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

*A slower version of the Insanity.*



rodney482 said:


> pics coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a slower version of my Insanity. Won't be buying this bow. Getting more from my Hoyt Spyder 30 & Insanity CPX.


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

If they come out with a speed bow the specs more than likely will not come any where close to what I need them to be, so I'm not going to get excited about anything else!

CPXL wasn't for me, but I do love my D340!


----------



## jacobpaschall (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to admit, the unvail was a let down for me becasue it is not the bow I was hoping to see. It was pretty stupid seeing the bow driven in on the back of that Harley. I was hoping to see a new specialist along with the flagship. With that said, before everyone is so quick to bash the new bow because it is not exacly what you wanted, how about we wait till we actually shoot it. It could end up being the best shooting bow you have ever shot. After all, this is a hunting bow. I don't think a deer feels the difference between being shot with an arrow traveling 335 fps rather than 360 fps, but a deer might hear the difference.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll shoot it but something tells me the D340 is still going to be on top.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> So.....the method inwhich they presented the bow is your sole reason to buy something else.


No there BO BOB, like I said, Im not impressed with the specs any more than I am inpressed with the fashion that it was unveiled. How anyone could be impressed with these specs would be beyond me.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Since the OD cams I have always liked to see what they have to offer every year but I was surprised as well. I'm sure it will shoot great but a little disappointed myself.


----------



## MathewsTech1 (May 31, 2012)

I think Bowtech would have been foolish to go away from the Insanity platform based on all the field results and love for that bow, I am surprised they knocked 20 fps off the IBO speed but they are claiming a smoother drawing bow with even less riser torque, I guess we shall see once all us EXPERTS start shooting them and posting our feedback lol.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hopefully it is a way more impressive bow when shot than it is on paper.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Could Bowtech possibly be any more corny????? Riding it out on a motorcyle?


----------



## VTBowtechMafia (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks at work just saw video looks too much like the insanity looking 4 a new look !


----------



## johnD. (Jul 28, 2012)

jmann28 said:


> Could Bowtech possibly be any more corny????? Riding it out on a motorcyle?


The whole deal is tacky imo. The count down ,the harley ,the waiting two months longer for the release than the other top 3.

I can only imagine what will happen if they didn't get that flaking issue solved.


----------



## El Chupacabra (Mar 18, 2010)

I really don't know what every one expected? Nobody else came out with anything really new and awesome either. Archery has reached it's limit for the time being


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I guess BT is getting just as lazy as Mathews. Just regurgitate the same crap in a slightly different package. Experience .... The same bow the have been making for two years now!


----------



## WhiteLakeBuc (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone know the MSRP on the Experience?


----------



## El Chupacabra (Mar 18, 2010)

Probably a grand, just like all their other new bow in the past


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Once again...I'll stick with my Allegiance....its still killing deer at 310fps.....


----------



## pseboy00 (Jan 3, 2013)

WOW all I can say total disappointment on every end


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

El Chupacabra said:


> I really don't know what every one expected? Nobody else came out with anything really new and awesome either. Archery has reached it's limit for the time being


400 FPS adjustable riser from 30" to 40" smooth drawing shock free with surround sound option.


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

DJO said:


> Experience compared to the Invasion: 1/2" longer ATA. Same BH. Heavier and Slower.
> Experience compared to the Insanity: Same ATA. 1" more BH. Same weight. Much Slower.
> 
> Where is the technology, refinement, improvement? Is it the draw cycle? Is this Bowtech's flagship bow? It appears to be a heavier, slower Invasion. What would motivate a potential buyer to give up their Insanity or Invasion to buy this bow? If it is the smoothest drawing 335 IBO on the market, I will better understand, but draw cycles are subjective. Buyers want and expect performance from Bowtech.
> ...


When guys worship at the speed altar sooner or later that god is going to reach his limit. I think he's a little tired right now and resting. Wait, I think the shootability altar is blazing with a new sacrifice.


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

That was suuuper lame.

edit: actually so horrible, it made me embarrassed to be a bowhunter.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

TxSportsman said:


> That was suuuper lame.
> 
> edit: actually so horrible, it made me embarrassed to be a bowhunter.


^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^


----------



## Lobrowse (Mar 5, 2011)

Bowtech theatrics bad. Bows good.


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't think that anyone will argue that point...I think they are trying too hard.

I will say this though...maybe the draw cycle on this thing is amazing. They did name it the "Experience" and they want you to "Experience the difference." so maybe they figure that their bows are fast enough and they want to put more R&D into designing a much better drawing bow which will give the archer a "different experience." Modern bows have a peak in terms of what they can reach speed wise and when you get closer to that peak it becomes harder and harder to get more speed out of them. So in essence you can pay the same team of engineers $X,XXX,XXX.XX and they will come up with a bow that has a greatly improved draw cycle vs. a bow that barely squeaks out 5fps more with a harsh draw cycle.

I am concerned that they put too many of their eggs in one basket and that they might have sacrificed too much speed for a bow that really won't draw that much better. I am going to shoot one myself as soon as possible and make that decision myself and I encourage all of you to do the same.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Agreed.....I've never been a speed junky so I'll take the smoother, more forgiving model every time. I liked the Invasion but it draws stiff and I never shot one that didn't have a tuning fork vibe to it. Give me a longer Invasion with the upgraded cams and I'm sold. I wish this would have been last years release!




straightedge123 said:


> When guys worship at the speed altar sooner or later that god is going to reach his limit. I think he's a little tired right now and resting. Wait, I think the shootability altar is blazing with a new sacrifice.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

There intro was lame and tacky but the bow would be a great hunter.And look on the brite side you get a pare of ***** less chapps with the purchase of the expierance.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope its great in draw, no vibe, and ultra quiet, because losing 20 fps off the insanity ibo with only an inch more brace is not what i was looking for. Invasion is a little harder draw, but insanity was pretty easy and smooth for the speed.


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

I like Meat said:


> Once again...I'll stick with my Allegiance....its still killing deer at 310fps.....


X 2. '08 no reason to change


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

13bonatter69 said:


> No there BO BOB, like I said, Im not impressed with the specs any more than I am inpressed with the fashion that it was unveiled. How anyone could be impressed with these specs would be beyond me.


Must have missed those posts. I was wondering, "how shallow of a reason".


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

What do you folks expect? Every one said the Invasion can't be beat and how Great the Specialist is. Oh, the Insanity is so awesome. Did you expect a bow that shoots it's self? No one has even shot this thing! I could care less about 5 fps if it is smooth as butter. Why are you disappointed, because it still looks like a Bowtech and has similar spec to what people claimed to be the best hunting bow ever. Good thing you guys don't shoot 31" or longer or you would really be upset! I think I will be test firing one and eventually owning one!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

So with all the people that are disappointed with the "next big thing". Please remember this next year before you start popping dozens of blue pills over Bow Techs 2014 unvailing.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Dude, that was awesome with the motorcycle!!!

Dumb as hell, what is this?


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Msrp 999 map 899


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Insanity now 899 also


----------



## FIMAKUK (Nov 17, 2008)

Coming out with that Harley, bow vibrating at the end of the pole. Most ridiculous thing I'v ever seen. Really embarrasing moment. Specwise BT went backwards 3 years. Market is allready full of these middle speed "dead on hand" smooth drawing 7" BH bows


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I know I liked my bike better before Bowtech used it in a promo........lol. I'm gonna feel really cheesy now if I buy the bow.


----------



## garyson1311 (Feb 15, 2012)

bowtechnow said:


> Insanity now 899 also


Thats confirmed? When does that price take effect? Are there going to be any other price changes to the exising bowtech lineup?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

0zarks2 said:


> I know I liked my bike better before Bowtech used it in a promo........lol. I'm gonna feel really cheesy now if I buy the bow.


You should definitely buy the bow and have it attached like they did. Pull up to the 3-d shoot reving it up a lot. LOL. Nice bike btw.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

A heavy, 32" ATA bow, 7" BH bow with modest speeds. I thought Elite and the other 5 Binary CAMs guys have this covered.

It better be silky smooth, vibe free and have a perfect valley or this dog won't sell as expected.

It looks like the PSE DNA, Bear Motive, Obsession Knightmare and the PRIME line up are the only ones who made performance improvements in 2013. Bowtech, Mathews and Hoyt have a nice line up, but no real improvements over last year.


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

My dealer said his BT rep claimed that the new bow would put all the other manufacturers 5 years behind BT. Well, that was a bunch of crap. Looks like BT went back 5 years.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

So they came out with a bow that has a silky smooth draw, vibration free on the shot, good performance/numbers/specs, a pure bowhunters bow. On paper it looks like it'll do just that and is sure to do well. What I find ironic is my 2010 Admiral Flx has very close to the same specs as the experience, is vibration free on the shot, good performance/numbers and does it without all the fancy vib absorbers, OD cams and extreme center pivot technology...plus all I need is an allen wrench if I need to replace my string.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

straightedge123 said:


> When guys worship at the speed altar sooner or later that god is going to reach his limit. I think he's a little tired right now and resting. Wait, I think the shootability altar is blazing with a new sacrifice.


I still wonder why people equate shootability to slow bows or slower? I am deadly with my D350! Is this bow for everyone... No? But to each their own and shoot what you like but quit blaming speed on lack of shootability and accuracy. If you can't shoot a speed bow stay away from them but don't cry about it all the time...

It is just slowest bow they have made in a while...


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

The new bowtech has as good of spec as Hoyt ,Mathews and elite .should be more tunable than either of those.the only bows sofar this season that look interesting to me are the DNA ,motive 6 and impact.at least they did not put the dumb arce airshocks on it like Hoyt.I think the IBO rating on this bow are very honest.


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

That V-rod is the only Harley that doesn't vibrate. The motor was engineered by Porsche. I'd like to try the Experience though, glad BT made it go to 31".


----------



## prime elite (Dec 19, 2012)

i have read many many post of people wanting a smoother invasion. this is a tad slower a little longer. and claimed to be smoother.

even though the invasion was kind of a deflex riser look at the shape of this riser it is very strait and with the insanity cams should draw smoother. i just cant wrap my head around being upset with the result that many people are asking for.

plus with the insanuty being such a good bow and seller why create competition with a speed bow that you are already selling alot of? i think that it was a good move and cant wait to get my hands on one. 

on another note if all some of you guys care about is speed buy an omen.


----------



## whacknstack55 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hope i can draw 70 pounds easier on this bow then i can on the insanity, i will be test driving the experience for sure! Going to wait and see how the limbs and what not pan out first before i make my decision...nice looking bow, cheesy intro tho haha


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

0zarks2 said:


> Agreed.....I've never been a speed junky so I'll take the smoother, more forgiving model every time. I liked the Invasion but it draws stiff and I never shot one that didn't have a tuning fork vibe to it. Give me a longer Invasion with the upgraded cams and I'm sold. I wish this would have been last years release!


The Invasion vibe is easily killed with the FLX guard dampener

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> If it won't go to 31" I guess I am out:thumbs_do


If it won't go to 26" I'm out too. Sucks ass!!!


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

No it's not......I haven't shot one yet that didn't have it to some degree. Not gonna debate this with anyone.....it's really not an issue with the bow and how it shoots but it's an annoyance to me.

Let's stay on topic of the new bow.....don't wanna muddy this thread with this old tired topic.



seiowabow said:


> The Invasion vibe is easily killed with the FLX guard dampener
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

That would be some funny stuff there.....lol. I'd get the fanboy of the year award for sure.




chaded said:


> You should definitely buy the bow and have it attached like they did. Pull up to the 3-d shoot reving it up a lot. LOL. Nice bike btw.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

bowtechnow said:


> Insanity now 899 also


Will the Insanity have the new limbs?


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a bitter sweet release for me. It will help curtail my bow buying addiction. Looks nice with good specs but not enough to replace my Invasion and Insanity.


----------



## Darktimber (Jul 16, 2012)

I am still trying to wrap my head around as to why they used a Harley. Maybe because when people think of a Harley they think of a cruiser. A very comfortable bike that just feels good to ride. Real solid, good feel to it. Where as maybe an insanity would be more like a cafe racer. Not as comfortable but gets down the road quickly. I mean a Harley is also known for being really loud and having a lot of vibration in them. Surely this wouldn't be what they were going for. Maybe I am over thinking this.


----------



## bowguy12 (Aug 26, 2011)

its basically a slower 7'' bh insanity with some more rubber dampening stuff. Keeping my Invasion for at least 1 more year.


----------



## aarontriton (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree !


prime elite said:


> i have read many many post of people wanting a smoother invasion. this is a tad slower a little longer. and claimed to be smoother.
> 
> even though the invasion was kind of a deflex riser look at the shape of this riser it is very strait and with the insanity cams should draw smoother. i just cant wrap my head around being upset with the result that many people are asking for.
> 
> ...


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

I think they'll release their real Flagship tomorrow. Wasn't it supposed to be tomorrow anyway?


----------



## johnD. (Jul 28, 2012)

InjunJR said:


> I think they'll release their real Flagship tomorrow. Wasn't it supposed to be tomorrow anyway?


Jan 7.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

darktimber said:


> i am still trying to wrap my head around as to why they used a harley. Maybe because when people think of a harley they think of a cruiser. A very comfortable bike that just feels good to ride. Real solid, good feel to it. Where as maybe an insanity would be more like a cafe racer. Not as comfortable but gets down the road quickly. I mean a harley is also known for being really loud and having a lot of vibration in them. Surely this wouldn't be what they were going for. Maybe i am over thinking this.


yes


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

bowguy12 said:


> its basically a slower 7'' bh insanity with some more rubber dampening stuff. Keeping my Invasion for at least 1 more year.


Exactly


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

So, when someone comes into the shop and says "I had a bad experience" should we ask them if it was a Bowtech?

I can't believe it went this long before this came up.....


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

FIMAKUK said:


> Coming out with that Harley, bow vibrating at the end of the pole. Most ridiculous thing I'v ever seen. Really embarrasing moment. Specwise BT went backwards 3 years. Market is allready full of these middle speed "dead on hand" smooth drawing 7" BH bows


Maybe they are listening to the vast majority of bowhunters and what they want. 

SCFox


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

If it shoots 335FPS at 26.5 draw is that not pretty impressive or am I missing something?


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

I find the Bowtech hype to be ridiculous..Who comes up with this garbage? Can the cams be any thinner? No thanks Bowtech.....


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Frankly I'm a little baffled... I'll be keeping the D350 and Specialist... may get a CPXL.


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

I think most people expect something completely different every year and it just isn't realistic. If you look at most bow companies, they come out with some new innovation and they spend the next few years trying to refine it to get the glitches out. I'm sure they listen to their consumers and try to modify prior new innovations to meet the demands of the majority. If you think back, Mathews started working on the parallel limb idea with the Legacy. Then came the Q2 and Q2XL if I remember right. Then after a couple of years of tweeking, they nailed it with the Outback. Since then, I believe they have basically been trying to tweek the basic platform of the Outback, making it either faster, smoother drawing, quieter, etc. But the basic platform has remained very similar for years. Bowtech came out with the center pivot technology several years ago now. They spent a decent amount of time tweeking that platform and peeked with three bows (Admiral, Captain, and Sentinel) that covered a wide range of axle to axle lengths which satisfied a wide range of shooter preferences. Of course after that, they went to the Invasion platform with very preloaded limbs and OD cam etc. They tweeked it a little in the Insanity, making it faster but "not as shootable" with a shorter brace height and slightly modified cam. This year they tweeked it somemore and found a happy medium between the two bows. Next year they'll either make a longer version of the Experience or they'll jump to a new platform all together. The long and short of it is that they put a ton of time and money into research and development to come up with new technology. To produce something once and then start over completely is unrealistic and not very good business sense. Give it a couple of years and they will wow us again. If not Bowtech, somebody else. Until then shoot what you enjoy and enjoy shooting.:smile:


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

I already put my order in for a black ops be here in 6 weeks.........Just kidding I would like to shoot it though


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

SHPoet said:


> So, when someone comes into the shop and says "I had a bad experience" should we ask them if it was a Bowtech?
> 
> I can't believe it went this long before this came up.....


LOL Good point! Hopefully there are more "good" experiences than bad!


----------



## Cashman90 (Jan 4, 2012)

It is probably the ugliest riser I've seen IMO. Just not a sexy bow at all.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

This bow better be the sweetest shooting CP because it does not have all of the "extras" a lot of us were expecting. Then again, this may be the sweet spot. Someone shoot this bow and give us the feedback. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## BowtechKid07 (Jul 12, 2007)

What an absolute let down.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Cashman90 said:


> It is probably the ugliest riser I've seen IMO. Just not a sexy bow at all.


Are you going to shoot it or sleep with it?

Maybe both?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

after reading all the posts,AT is one tough crowd.........


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

I have to agree that the intro was a little bit silly. Sometimes I think the marketing people over think it a little bit. If you wanna market something... hell ANYTHING to a mostly male consumer base, what do you do? It's pretty simple really... tall, slim blond with little to nothing on. That's day one stuff.


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

Keith t said:


> after reading all the posts,AT is one tough crowd.........


You have to realize that this crowd is made up of the more fanatical archery enthusiasts of the world. They know these companies products inside and out and they know what they like. When a company comes out with something great, they will rave about it equally as much. These are the people that keep these companies on their toes.


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

Frederick D. Be said:


> This bow better be the sweetest shooting CP because it does not have all of the "extras" a lot of us were expecting. Then again, this may be the sweet spot. Someone shoot this bow and give us the feedback. Cheers!
> Fred


Glad someone can keep an open mind!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was pretty bummed with the specs of the Experience too. Huh... From the hype I was expecting more, especially that youtube commercial's emphasis on speed. It is slow compared to the Insanity and Insanity CPXL. Oh well.


----------



## dfII (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't read every word of this thread so some of what i say may be a repeat. I like the looks of this bow and want badly to shoot it. I will soon. They did give what many have asked for with it. I am with others also thinking there is something else coming from them. Many have pointed out the ibo and draw length on their website. Did you notice that when you pull up their bows the experience is listed below the insanity and destroyer also. I really believe there is something to it. How bout you?


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

Goocher said:


> You have to realize that this crowd is made up of the more fanatical archery enthusiasts of the world. They know these companies products inside and out and they know what they like. When a company comes out with something great, they will rave about it equally as much. These are the people that keep these companies on their toes.


I wish more of my friends knew or cared enough about AT to join up and learn about all of this stuff. I try to explain to them why one bow is better than another and all I get is, "Hoyt is the best and nothing else can come close to what Hoyt puts out...blah blah blah." The truth is any of these big companies have the means to produce "the best hunting bow" and they no doubt each put out their own version of what they would consider the "best." PSE is known for it's blistering speed, Hoyt is known for its smooth draw, and Bowtech is a nice blend of both. They are each the "best" in their own way and it is frustrating that they don't know enough to understand what I am talking about when I say ATA, brace height, let off, draw force curves, etc...

Still trying to find the best way to talk about tech specs with people who just don't know enough to understand...that is without having to go through an hour explaining **** they probably don't want to hear.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

evasiveone said:


> To be fair that looks more like a ding and not a flake. Guess we will see.....


I would say the same thing


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

After reason the negative reviews I can't believe how negative people can be on AT.

I give it 2 weeks and this bow will be the rave for Bowtech fans lol


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

A great looking bow with the absolute perfect specs. Too many get hung up on speed hoping it'll make up for their own shortcomings. I'll take a bow that's 10 fps slower and pounds the center of the x all day every time. The Experience looks to have the makings of being one of those bows. I prefer to be able to shoot a minimum of 55 x's on a 5 spot face with whatever I take to the woods. Speed takes a back seat to precision.


----------



## pride bow (Jan 29, 2009)

I love Bowtech and their bows and their company. BUUUUUT looks like i will be going with the 2013 carbon element.


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)

General RE LEE said:


> After reason the negative reviews I can't believe how negative people can be on AT.
> 
> I give it 2 weeks and this bow will be the rave for Bowtech fans lol


X2. I agree. I just never understand what people are complaining about so much. What do so many people expect to make them not disappointed or let down or whatever????? If people wanted a carbon riser bow that shot 400 fps, then you guys would gripe about how expensive is was. If it was some budget bow that shot 300 fps and was cheap, then you'd gripe about it as well. Take it for what it is. And that's a new bow. Yes the build up "hype" around is always too much, but that's the way it is.


----------



## prime elite (Dec 19, 2012)

I am glad that I am not the only one not disappointed. I ordered one today.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I realize that....been on the site for 5 years now. I also realize that some people cannot be pleased no matter what you give them. 

Everyone wants "smooth draw", they are saying it's smooth
Everone wants "vibe free" they are saying it's vibe free
Everyone wants a forgiving BH, it's a 7"bh
Everyone wanted a longer ATA, it's got a longer ATA

The speed is down a bit but it seems a small sacrifice for getting all the other "wants"

JMHO


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

I'll bet this Experience is one easy drawing, sweet shooting and very accurate bow. I can't wait to get my hands on one!:thumbs_up


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Goocher said:


> You have to realize that this crowd is made up of the more fanatical archery enthusiasts of the world. They know these companies products inside and out and they know what they like. When a company comes out with something great, they will rave about it equally as much. These are the people that keep these companies on their toes.


Didnt get your quote in the last post


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

Keith t said:


> Didnt get your quote in the last post


You are absolutely right. Some people won't ever be happy. I guess I haven't actually come out and said that I think it looks like a nice rig. I like a 7" brace height. I don't like a bow much over 4 lbs though. That's my downside with it. That came along with parallel limbs and the shock free shot they produce so it's a trade off. Speed doesn't hold as much weight with me. I've always felt that a 7" brace height, 32-34" axle to axle, and something in the high 3's for weight are the best basic specs for a good hunting rig. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Love the bow, hate the name. It doesnt even sound cool. Cant wait to shoot it though. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

A great looking bow with the absolute perfect specs. Too many get hung up on speed


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

pa.hunter said:


> A great looking bow with the absolute perfect specs. Too many get hung up on speed


In the Bowtech line this was the Invasion for me.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

The specs don't bother me to much. 4.2lbs is just to heavy. Make that bow 3.5lbs with exact same specs and its the best bow ever made. That's why if you give the DNA a fair side by side comparison, it beats everyone.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

bgbowhunter said:


> The specs don't bother me to much. 4.2lbs is just to heavy. Make that bow 3.5lbs with exact same specs and its the best bow ever made. That's why if you give the DNA a fair side by side comparison, it beats everyone.


no-one has shot the bow and its no good :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol: i like heavy bow myself cant shoot light bow good


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

DRock said:


> I wish more of my friends knew or cared enough about AT to join up and learn about all of this stuff. I try to explain to them why one bow is better than another and all I get is, "Hoyt is the best and nothing else can come close to what Hoyt puts out...blah blah blah." The truth is any of these big companies have the means to produce "the best hunting bow" and they no doubt each put out their own version of what they would consider the "best." PSE is known for it's blistering speed, Hoyt is known for its smooth draw, and Bowtech is a nice blend of both. They are each the "best" in their own way and it is frustrating that they don't know enough to understand what I am talking about when I say ATA, brace height, let off, draw force curves, etc...
> 
> Still trying to find the best way to talk about tech specs with people who just don't know enough to understand...that is without having to go through an hour explaining **** they probably don't want to hear.


I used to be one of those people you are talking about. Mathews was the bow, PERIOD. Nothing else could compare. Then a buddy (another fanatic) and I decided one time that we would shoot a bowtech and see what they are all about. Since that time I've enjoy archery much more than I ever have. There are a lot of good companies out there producing great stuff. You miss out on so much when you have a closed mind.


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Guess ill stick with my pse's......


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

bgbowhunter said:


> The specs don't bother me to much. 4.2lbs is just to heavy. Make that bow 3.5lbs with exact same specs and its the best bow ever made. That's why if you give the DNA a fair side by side comparison, it beats everyone.


I'll have to give it a look!


----------



## Cashman90 (Jan 4, 2012)

SHPoet said:


> Are you going to shoot it or sleep with it?
> 
> Maybe both?


Well if I run across one drunk?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

I wonder if u take those dampers with the metal bullet things in them if it will give a few ounces back?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

0zarks2 said:


> No it's not......I haven't shot one yet that didn't have it to some degree. Not gonna debate this with anyone.....it's really not an issue with the bow and how it shoots but it's an annoyance to me.
> 
> Let's stay on topic of the new bow.....don't wanna muddy this thread with this old tired topic.


You brought it up

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhuntermark (Feb 27, 2005)

Melly-Mel I agree unless it weighs 4.2 without them but if it's with them I can see a few ounce drop to below 4 pds.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

bowhuntermark said:


> Melly-Mel I agree unless it weighs 4.2 without them but if it's with them I can see a few ounce drop to below 4 pds.


Yeah, that may get it to invasion weight, which i love.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Not impressed at all.

Glad I decided to keep my Optifade Invasion and order a Spyder Turbo.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> In the Bowtech line this was the Invasion for me.


Correct me if am wrong here folks, but it seems that a lot of people here deemed the Invasion the best hunting bow of all time. With that said, if the Experience has a smoother draw, with less vibe, a 32" ata, and a 7 inch brace available at in 31" draw and only a hair slower why would it not now be the best hunting rig ever? As a 31" shooter I think it will be a real shooter!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

wacker stacker said:


> Correct me if am wrong here folks, but it seems that a lot of people here deemed the Invasion the best hunting bow of all time. With that said, if the Experience has a smoother draw, with less vibe, a 32" ata, and a 7 inch brace available at in 31" draw and only a hair slower why would it not now be the best hunting rig ever? As a 31" shooter I think it will be a real shooter!


For if they would have kept the speed @343 or better i would say maybe it would, but i dont want to lose almost 10 fps. Also the riser is different than invasion so it may not be as accurate for me, invasion is most accurate rig i have had. Have to shoot it and see, but i am definately not liking the speed. Once getting 345 and better i dont want to go back


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

X2 Mel. My Invasion is at 345+ with strings and a baldy tune. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Glad I wasn't there .. very embarrassing


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

They should have called it the Situation and had that Tool from Jersey shore bring it out.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Are we really going to notice 7-10 fps seriously if it is smoother quieter and draws better than the invasion I will have one and I loved the invasion best bow in 2012 for me 


Sent from my archerytalk viewing device using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

olemil4me said:


> Are we really going to notice 7-10 fps seriously if it is smoother quieter and draws better than the invasion I will have one and I loved the invasion best bow in 2012 for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my archerytalk viewing device using Tapatalk


Notice? Maybe not, but i dont want to take any less in performance.....esp because i think the invasion draw is really not bad t all for the speed it is.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

I love it! All the Bowtech fans were asking for an Insanity/Invasion mix with a smooth DFC, OD binary's, 32"-34" ata, 7"+ brace height, etc....well they listened and here we are with guys bashing and *****ing about a bow NO ONE'S shot yet. I find it humorous. They have a speed bow in the Insanity/D350, they have a middle of the road "speed" bow in the Invasion, they have a target bow in the CPXL and Specialist and now they have what appears to be a great hunting bow with what will be a smooth DFC...an Elite on STEROIDS if you will. Why is everyone so upset and *****ing about this bow? I personally can't wait to shoot it and it's what I was hoping for from them, now I have no need to buy an Elite. 

Commence to whining and *****ing...

BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

MELLY-MEL said:


> For if they would have kept the speed @343 or better i would say maybe it would, but i dont want to lose almost 10 fps. Also the riser is different than invasion so it may not be as accurate for me, invasion is most accurate rig i have had. Have to shoot it and see, but i am definately not liking the speed. Once getting 345 and better i dont want to go back


I always heard the Invasion had a bit harsher draw cycle which would produce more speed. [I have never shot one]. Speed is always good but I shoot 60 lbs. bows so obviously a comfy ride is more important to me than speed. Accuracy kills not speed. My bows only shoot mid 280's to 290's anyway so can you guys see where the Experience just might be my "Invasion"? With a 31' draw I won't be hurting for speed. I can see where the short draw guy would just stick with the Insanity or the Invasion though.


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

so is this the same cam on the expierence thats on the insainity?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

yawn


Tony219er said:


> I love it! All the Bowtech fans were asking for an Insanity/Invasion mix with a smooth DFC, OD binary's, 32"-34" ata, 7"+ brace height, etc....well they listened and here we are with guys bashing and *****ing about a bow NO ONE'S shot yet. I find it humorous. They have a speed bow in the Insanity/D350, they have a middle of the road "speed" bow in the Invasion, they have a target bow in the CPXL and Specialist and now they have what appears to be a great hunting bow with what will be a smooth DFC...an Elite on STEROIDS if you will. Why is everyone so upset and *****ing about this bow? I personally can't wait to shoot it and it's what I was hoping for from them, now I have no need to buy an Elite.
> 
> Commence to whining and *****ing...
> 
> BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Tony219er said:


> I love it! All the Bowtech fans were asking for an Insanity/Invasion mix with a smooth DFC, OD binary's, 32"-34" ata, 7"+ brace height, etc....well they listened and here we are with guys bashing and *****ing about a bow NO ONE'S shot yet. I find it humorous. They have a speed bow in the Insanity/D350, they have a middle of the road "speed" bow in the Invasion, they have a target bow in the CPXL and Specialist and now they have what appears to be a great hunting bow with what will be a smooth DFC...an Elite on STEROIDS if you will. Why is everyone so upset and *****ing about this bow? I personally can't wait to shoot it and it's what I was hoping for from them, now I have no need to buy an Elite.
> 
> Commence to whining and *****ing...
> 
> BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps.


Except if over 30" draw they have the CPXL and the Specialist[if it runs long]. Come on guys buy them Experiences and get em in the classifieds!


----------



## ky.trophy (Sep 23, 2006)

Only thing I don't like about it are the riser dampners. I think it will be a sweet shooting, accurate bow. Has anyone seen one in the only camo they are showing which is Infinity?
Are the Limbs camo on that one or black?


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Tony219er said:


> I love it! All the Bowtech fans were asking for an Insanity/Invasion mix with a smooth DFC, OD binary's, 32"-34" ata, 7"+ brace height, etc....well they listened and here we are with guys bashing and *****ing about a bow NO ONE'S shot yet. I find it humorous. They have a speed bow in the Insanity/D350, they have a middle of the road "speed" bow in the Invasion, they have a target bow in the CPXL and Specialist and now they have what appears to be a great hunting bow with what will be a smooth DFC...an Elite on STEROIDS if you will. Why is everyone so upset and *****ing about this bow? I personally can't wait to shoot it and it's what I was hoping for from them, now I have no need to buy an Elite.
> 
> Commence to whining and *****ing...
> 
> BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps.


^^^my thoughts too^^^


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

wacker stacker said:


> I always heard the Invasion had a bit harsher draw cycle which would produce more speed. [I have never shot one]. Speed is always good but I shoot 60 lbs. bows so obviously a comfy ride is more important to me than speed. Accuracy kills not speed. My bows only shoot mid 280's to 290's anyway so can you guys see where the Experience just might be my "Invasion"? With a 31' draw I won't be hurting for speed. I can see where the short draw guy would just stick with the Insanity or the Invasion though.


Yep it may be what ur looking for bro.


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

Gangster II said:


> They should have called it the Situation and had that Tool from Jersey shore bring it out.


LOL Or Snooky.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Wonder what bow manufacturers think about AT when they release a bow lol


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

Was anyone allowed to shoot one and if so, what are the comments. Last year folks were shooting the Insanity at the show.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Tony219er said:


> I love it! All the Bowtech fans were asking for an Insanity/Invasion mix with a smooth DFC, OD binary's, 32"-34" ata, 7"+ brace height, etc....well they listened and here we are with guys bashing and *****ing about a bow NO ONE'S shot yet. I find it humorous. They have a speed bow in the Insanity/D350, they have a middle of the road "speed" bow in the Invasion, they have a target bow in the CPXL and Specialist and now they have what appears to be a great hunting bow with what will be a smooth DFC...an Elite on STEROIDS if you will. Why is everyone so upset and *****ing about this bow? I personally can't wait to shoot it and it's what I was hoping for from them, now I have no need to buy an Elite.
> 
> Commence to whining and *****ing...
> 
> BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps.


Well said!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll be shooting it at the end of the week and will let you guys who care know my thoughts and get some speed numbers too....can't wait!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing if the "carbon core" limbs hold up better too.


----------



## csowens_ashley (Jan 23, 2009)

Did bowtech add any new target colors this year


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

I was very let down mostly because of the hype! Was expecting a lot more but after I sat back and reviewed the bow, I am gonna give it a shoot. And someone help me if I am missing something. They are pushing this thing at 26.5'' and 335 fps. But is available to 31''. I am getting 309 fps, 29'' dl, 70# with 400gr out of my Insanity. Help me as I am no expert but what are you going to get out of the Experiience at say 29'' or 30'' at 70lbs? I get being let down with all the hype. Again, no expert but we have a bow alot faster than the 335 fps? If the claim is 335fps at 26.5? What are we talking with another 2-3inches dl? Am i missing something? After I have thought about this a bit, and ya I wanted to see those blistering speeds in the specs. How bout a lil input with this logic pls?


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

olemil4me said:


> Are we really going to notice 7-10 fps seriously if it is smoother quieter and draws better than the invasion I will have one and I loved the invasion best bow in 2012 for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my archerytalk viewing device using Tapatalk


If one is worried about 7-10fps, just drop your arrow weight by 25gr or so, and you're right there. 

SCFox


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's. 335 at 30 inches not 26.5 ! It's a typo


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

bgbowhunter said:


> The specs don't bother me to much. 4.2lbs is just to heavy. Make that bow 3.5lbs with exact same specs and its the best bow ever made. That's why if you give the DNA a fair side by side comparison, it beats everyone.


Have you shot every one?


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

People keep saying it doesn't live up to they hype, what hype all they did was a commercial and gave a release date. I am happy with what they did, refined rather than come up with something totally new. Think this will be a big seller for them.


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

I am very interested to see how it draws and balances. If the Invasions draw wasnt so stiff and it didn't have that fall back balance to it then I would still own it.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Tony219er said:


> I love it! All the Bowtech fans were asking for an Insanity/Invasion mix with a smooth DFC, OD binary's, 32"-34" ata, 7"+ brace height, etc....well they listened and here we are with guys bashing and *****ing about a bow NO ONE'S shot yet. I find it humorous. They have a speed bow in the Insanity/D350, they have a middle of the road "speed" bow in the Invasion, they have a target bow in the CPXL and Specialist and now they have what appears to be a great hunting bow with what will be a smooth DFC...an Elite on STEROIDS if you will. Why is everyone so upset and *****ing about this bow? I personally can't wait to shoot it and it's what I was hoping for from them, now I have no need to buy an Elite.
> 
> Commence to whining and *****ing...
> 
> BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps.


"BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps."
How in the world would you know this? I highly doubt it, past experience would indicate 332fps.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

HUNTMCH said:


> Not impressed.........I will be keeping my Invasion....


And why would that be? It's just as fast and has a perfectly deflexed riser. If it's as smooth as they claim, it would be an improvement over the Invasion IMO. 

Skeet.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

DJO said:


> "BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps."
> *How in the world would you know this? I highly doubt it, past experience would indicate 332fps.*


*
*


Bowtechs achieve IBO when properly tuned.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

DJO said:


> "BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps."
> How in the world would you know this? I highly doubt it, past experience would indicate 332fps.


You can doubt all you want I don't care what you think and you don't care what I think...simply stating my opinion with their bows. My D340's hit over 340, my brother Assassin does around 338, my Invasion does around 345.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

13bonatter69 said:


> There must be another bow getting released later that is the real thing, this thing is defanitely leaving a LOT to be desired. I dont get how its better than the invasion or the insanity. It looks to be not so good to me, but hey, maybe Im wrong!


Lets see here. 

IBO of 335 fps, it's still plenty fast enough for most all hunting situations. 

Supposed to be smoother drawing than the Invasion. 

The riser is dang near, if not exactly deflexed. 

Nice looking cams and riser cut outs. 

Longer ATA than the Invasion. 

Still has the 7" bh. 

Still has the OD binary with flex guard. 

And I'm betting it balances better than the Invasion. 

Looks like a winner to me. 

The only thing I'm seeing so far that I dislike is the mass weight. Other than that, I'm already in love with this bow. 

Skeet.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I thought there was going to be 2 bows


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Lets see here.
> 
> IBO of 335 fps, it's still plenty fast enough for most all hunting situations.
> 
> ...


I'm w/ skeet here. Again, as I mentioned in another thread about my invasion i sold, if it were not for the stiff draw, lower cam kick and the nature of the top of the bow to fall back after the shot (i.e. balance) w/o stab, amongst a couple other personal nuances this "may" well be a better overall bow than the invasion. As skeet pointed out, the riser and flex point of limbs is almost even w/ the throat of grip and more vertical than the invasion. Take this, 1" longer ATA, and offer a less aggressive draw w/ a slightly larger valley and this thing IMO will be a better bow than the invasion.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Lets see here.
> 
> IBO of 335 fps, it's still plenty fast enough for most all hunting situations.
> 
> ...


Me too Ed! I can't wait to shoot it which will be in the next few days:thumbs_up


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Tony219er said:


> Me too Ed! I can't wait to shoot it which will be in the next few days:thumbs_up


I will be waiting for the feedback!!


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

at first i was disappointed but now i kinda like it...its growing on me id for sure like to shoot one!


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

specs, deflex/reflex point to grip, ata, brace, ibo, limb set-up....much rather buy a Maitland Kinetic. Trust me from experiance from both companies, Bowtech can't come anywhere near close to Maitland on customer service. It is a nice looking bow though, except for the rubber things hanging off the riser. Looks like a good hunting set-up. Hope it actually performs at the advertised max draw length.


----------



## 2birddogs (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a bowtech guy,but that reveal was a major let down.Makes me realy want to consider HOYT for 2013..what a let down.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

BriceJ MI said:


> so is this the same cam on the expierence thats on the insainity?


They look very similar ,could be.I bet there is only 10fps differents between it and the insanity.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm curious to know if Bowtech had used 7000 aluminium is that stronger than 6000 and therefore less could have been used to help get the weight down under 4 pounds? I rather like the idea of trading a touch of speed for a more quite, accurate, and pleasant shooter. Can't like whatever those things are hanging on the ends of the risers and would the camo model have all that red colored bling on it?


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

bgbowhunter said:


> The specs don't bother me to much. 4.2lbs is just to heavy. Make that bow 3.5lbs with exact same specs and its the best bow ever made. That's why if you give the DNA a fair side by side comparison, it beats everyone.


Not if it doesn't go past 31" draw length!


----------



## DreaminofMT6X6s (Nov 22, 2009)

Seriously weak! I wont replace my invasion for quite some time I suspect.


----------



## ReddingArcher (Nov 10, 2011)

Im looking forward to shooting it! I love my Answer so it may be hard for me to fork out a grand for a new bow though.


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

CPXL not what I wanted in a hunting bow, Invasion not what I wanted or could fit into for a hunting bow!! WEAK my ass, looks like it may just fit!!!


----------



## johnD. (Jul 28, 2012)

What's funny is this video is 2 months old.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Did this cat just mention Maitland in the same breath as Bowtech?


j.d.m. said:


> specs, deflex/reflex point to grip, ata, brace, ibo, limb set-up....much rather buy a Maitland Kinetic. Trust me from experiance from both companies, Bowtech can't come anywhere near close to Maitland on customer service. It is a nice looking bow though, except for the rubber things hanging off the riser. Looks like a good hunting set-up. Hope it actually performs at the advertised max draw length.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony219er said:


> You can doubt all you want I don't care what you think and you don't care what I think...simply stating my opinion with their bows. My D340's hit over 340, my brother Assassin does around 338, my Invasion does around 345.


Every Bowtech i have had in the shop shoots is ibo speed and usually more. Last D340 i tuned hit 345fps.


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

Did this cat just mention Maitland in the same breat as Bowtech?


j.d.m. said:


> specs, deflex/reflex point to grip, ata, brace, ibo, limb set-up....much rather buy a Maitland Kinetic. Trust me from experiance from both companies, Bowtech can't come anywhere near close to Maitland on customer service. It is a nice looking bow though, except for the rubber things hanging off the riser. Looks like a good hunting set-up. Hope it actually performs at the advertised max draw length.


----------



## SweetTalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Cool looking bow. Just thought they would try to one up on the Insanity.


----------



## Elkhunter338 (Aug 21, 2011)

are you f*****G kidding me!!!!!! all the wait for that, its a slower shorter version of the CPXL


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

SweetTalker said:


> Cool looking bow. Just thought they would try to one up on the Insanity.


And what would be a one up to the Insanity? Me personally I didn't care for the Insanity, the Experience is exactly what I look for in a hunting rig. Great riser geometry, should have a great DFC, plenty fast at 335 IBO, 32" ata works great for my 28" draw length, etc. 

Each person wants and likes something different and I have had my share of speed bows in the Insanity, Omen, Axe 6 and to be honest I'll take a smooth drawing bow over a flame thrower for my hunting rig. I anted a new Elite this year for that smooth DFC but now it seems I can get it with Bowtech which is great because OD Binary's are the sh*t!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Tony219er said:


> And what would be a one up to the Insanity? Me personally I didn't care for the Insanity, the Experience is exactly what I look for in a hunting rig. Great riser geometry, should have a great DFC, plenty fast at 335 IBO, 32" ata works great for my 28" draw length, etc.
> 
> Each person wants and likes something different and I have had my share of speed bows in the Insanity, Omen, Axe 6 and to be honest I'll take a smooth drawing bow over a flame thrower for my hunting rig. I anted a new Elite this year for that smooth DFC but now it seems I can get it with Bowtech which is great because OD Binary's are the sh*t!


Thats exactly why they have came out with this bow. They talked and listened to hunters, they said they wanted a smooth bow that was extremely quiet.
This new bow is so quiet you dont hear anything until the arrow hits the target.
So smooth, quiet and thats what Bowtech was going for. I shot it. 
If you want a speed bow the Insanity is still in the lineup.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

Zxactly what I wanted to hear, haven't shot anything yet to get worked up about maybe I'll have a good experiance!!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Gangster II said:


> They should have called it the Situation and had that Tool from Jersey shore bring it out.


HAHAHA LMFAO........ This is post of the year fo sure!!! Way to go GangsterII:thumbs_up


----------



## snowbomber (May 20, 2011)

looks like a sweet bow to me i would run it except,

only thing that has me is that it is over 4 pounds naked! 4.2 that is a third of a pound heavier than my invasion.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks nice, I love my insanity and broke so i wouldnt buy it but its as fast as my alien x, heavier which I personally like and that bow had no issues killing deer even with light arrows. Think this would be a nice bow for hunters that dont care as much about speed. hoyt, elite and mathews really dont really change much year to year either so no big deal IMO.


----------



## FIMAKUK (Nov 17, 2008)

How is this bow better than Assassin?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

FIMAKUK said:


> How is this bow better than Assassin?


It has a flx guard and a bunch of extra rubber doohickeys


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony219er said:


> I love it! All the Bowtech fans were asking for an Insanity/Invasion mix with a smooth DFC, OD binary's, 32"-34" ata, 7"+ brace height, etc....well they listened and here we are with guys bashing and *****ing about a bow NO ONE'S shot yet. I find it humorous. They have a speed bow in the Insanity/D350, they have a middle of the road "speed" bow in the Invasion, they have a target bow in the CPXL and Specialist and now they have what appears to be a great hunting bow with what will be a smooth DFC...an Elite on STEROIDS if you will. Why is everyone so upset and *****ing about this bow? I personally can't wait to shoot it and it's what I was hoping for from them, now I have no need to buy an Elite.
> 
> Commence to whining and *****ing...
> 
> BTW I'm pretty sure they were very modest with the speed rating on the Experience and can easily see this bow IBO'ing around 340fps.


nice post


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

If comparing just the specs, I prefer the Invasion. Lighter, faster, and I can pick up a used one in the classifieds for half of retail.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

All the OD cams shoot well so thats without question. I would personally like to see a 6" brace Invasion with the new cams and IBO in the 345-350 range and I think it is very doable.


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

very disappointed


----------



## demoIL (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it's ok.. I'm in market for a new bow and was looking at the Elite Answer.. Will have to shoot the new bowtech and compare. May be tough to beat the smooth draw and huge valley of the Answer but I'm gonna give it a shot for sure...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

WOW............. All that hype.
I am about as impressed with the bow as I was the tacky commercial. :thumbs_do
I would guess, the Invasion and Insanity will top thier sales again this year.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

mdewitt71 said:


> WOW............. All that hype.
> I am about as impressed with the bow as I was the tacky commercial. :thumbs_do
> I would guess, the Invasion and Insanity will top thier sales again this year.


Oh come on, you have to admit that those awesome new rubber doohickeys are very innovative! I'm drooling over how awesome they look. This bow definitely takes the cake for the most innovative bow of the year...this one is going to really change how all other bow companies design their bows. I guarantee that come next years release all the other companies will be copying bowtech and putting rubber doohickey's on the riser's of their bows too.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> Oh come on, you have to admit that those awesome new rubber doohickeys are very innovative! I'm drooling over how awesome they look. This bow definitely takes the cake for the most innovative bow of the year...this one is going to really change how all other bow companies design their bows. I guarantee that come next years release all the other companies will be copying bowtech and putting rubber doohickey's on the riser's of their bows too.


Martin, Mathews and Hoyt already put rubber doohickies on their bows. It's not new. 

The tech in the Experience is not new. It's not industry changing.

That said, I'm sure it shoots well, is dead in hand, blah, blah, blah.

I think the OD Binaries are the best cam system in the industry but I don't think that Bowtech went forward this year. This year is a "coasting" year to me. Other's will disagree.

Bowtech pulled a Hoyt this year. Changed the brace, added some rubber, and re-named last year's bow.

The only thing that will impress me about this bow is if it is more efficient at higher arrow weights. I want to see the AMO test results. A 540gr arrow, 60lbs, 30" draw result will saw a lot about the overall design.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

looks like a nice bow, would like to see and 8 in bh from them with the OD cams cams, 330 ibo, and deflex riser


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

They finally changed the specs on their website to list draw length at 26.5"-31" instead of just 26.5".


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> All the OD cams shoot well so thats without question. I would personally like to see a 6" brace Invasion with the new cams and IBO in the 345-350 range and I think it is very doable.


X2. Exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

evasiveone said:


> X2. Exactly what I was hoping for.


Isn't that the insanity?


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

9 pages already. Can't get much cheaper more effective advertising than this.
Hard to make a decision about any bow with out shooting it.

Look at every bow company out there right now and there has been nothing really revolutionary for a few years, most companies just pay a royalty to use other company's ideas instead of developing thier own.
Bow speeds??? Most are advertising 330-340fps on their top end models with MAP's of $850.00 and up.

I don't believe a bow has to be faster to be an improvement.
Good Luck


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

nwmn said:


> Isn't that the insanity?


Haha some of these guys just dont get it. This bow gives their current lineup another option for a shooter/hunter. They have a 355 bow a 343 bow and now a 335 bow which is smoother and quieter. Options are there.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nwmn said:


> Isn't that the insanity?


Nope the Insanity riser has more applied torque at full draw than the Invasion as well as the Invasion being lighter. Those are 2 qualities I like a lot more than what they did with the Insanity.


----------



## archerydriven (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice bow better invasion with insanity cams.but with a few bows out there with 8 inch brace same speed which would you pick?


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

What i dont get is why does everyone complain about the weight. Insanity seems to be popular in this thread and it weighs more than the experience. .1 lbs to me is nothing. Lets wait till we shoot it. Other bow companies are shooting the same ibo even less and ppl are all over it. We should prob wait to shoot despite bowtechs advertisement


----------



## dfII (Aug 2, 2012)

So is this really it? I was going with others thinking (or hoping) this was just the beginning and they were gona suprise us. I love my insanity and will most likely keep it this year. It really is a sweet shooting bow. Can't wait to go shoot em all. The wrath sho has me interested too. Like the experience i am wanting more speed than they give but who knows. I wish i had one of every bow manufacturers bows. Like every single one each company makes.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Is the MSRP released yet? I didnt read all the pages in this thread. 

Thank you.


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

I shot the Experience at the shop today when I took my AM 35 in to get mods, all I can say is wow. Smooth draw and quiet, no hand shock. Makes me consider getting rid of my AM35 and get a short ATA bow which I hate


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

MidMoJeff said:


> Is the MSRP released yet? I didnt read all the pages in this thread.
> 
> Thank you.


I think my shop told me 849


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

FIMAKUK said:


> How is this bow better than Assassin?


OD Binary cam system, flx guard, CPX riser, almost deflexed riser geometry, Carbon core limbs and some rubber "doohickeys" lol....lots of difference between this and the Assassin.

MSRP is gonna be around $849-899.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya.


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

Just 1 source but hear ibo is more like 340-342 but I have not shot the bow.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I like the looks of the new bow and think its a great option for ppl. I was hoping they would come out with something that would reach atleast to 30.5" if not 31". Again wasn't there going to be two bows?


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wouldn't a bow with more mass be able to absorb vibration and sound more easily? Not an engineer, just seems to make sense. I don't understand these guys that want:

...more speed than last year...more brace...smoother...quieter...lighter...prettier ...on and on and on...

Geez, we don't want much do we? When are people going to realize you can't have everything you want without sacrifice. It's this mentality that's at the heart of everything that's wrong with this world.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, almost forgot... it's obviously a piece of junk if you didn't like the way it was unveiled ... wow!??!


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am not a Bowtech fan, but this bow shot great


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

GregBS said:


> Martin, Mathews and Hoyt already put rubber doohickies on their bows. It's not new.
> 
> The tech in the Experience is not new. It's not industry changing.
> 
> ...


Have you shot it yet?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

DreaminofMT6X6s said:


> Seriously weak! I wont replace my invasion for quite some time I suspect.


Good thing you aren't a 31" draw guy! No precious Invasion then! The Experience might look pretty nice to you if that was the case. You short draw guys have sooooo many options!


----------



## mitcheyb (Feb 7, 2005)

Shot the bow at Ata was pretty smooth but a little vibration after shot, but I feel they went backwards this year .Bow of show for me was prime impact.


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

I also shot it at the ATA and i fell in love!! The smoothest drawing bow i have ever pulled back!!!


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

SECRETARIAT said:


> Have you shot it yet?


Nope. Probably will go up to the shop and shoot it this weekend. Until then, I'm just talking out my bum.:tongue:


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

I am also Kind of Shocked.........


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

msrp looks like 999


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

WOW, price has increased...can you still get a LE D350 for around 690? A whole lot of people have confirmed this to be a good shooter.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

After the initial impression that the riser has gone through what appears to be a lot of skeletonizing, even though the finished weight doesn't bear that out, the lack of metal around the sight mounting holes and the thin metal bars they are formed in really caught my eye. A little more meat in this area surely wouldn't add but an ounce of two additional weight and would make it stronger and able to handle stress much better.



13bonatter69 said:


> Another thing I noticed I didnt like is *there is no "MEAT" around the site mounting holes*. It looks like if you snagged the site on something hard enough, or god forbid you drop your bow even from a few inches onto your site, you might break the site mounting area out of the riser. Im sure its stonger than it looks, but it looks weak to me.
> All I can figure out is this bow must be ULTRA smooth or something. I mean everyone looves there invasions, so to take and slow it down makes no sence to me, but what do i know??


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

upnorth said:


> msrp looks like 999


They will be selling for $849-899 just like flagship's in the past.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

SECRETARIAT said:


> I also shot it at the ATA and i fell in love!! The smoothest drawing bow i have ever pulled back!!!


That's great, how was the balance and manners after the shot? Invasion rock back or sit there level? Can't wait to shoot it this weekend.


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

Said on tag at the ata show msrp 999.00


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

Tony219er said:


> That's great, how was the balance and manners after the shot? Invasion rock back or sit there level? Can't wait to shoot it this weekend.


It held dead in my hand!! Also dont know how the other guy felt vibration cause there was none!! I went back several times and shot it actually! Imo the drop in speed is ok because the draw is amazing! Couldnt tell you if it was quiet cAuse that place is crazy loud.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

For guys that have shot it, what kind of smooth draw are we talking. Elite hunter/answer kind of smooth? Also how is the valley compared to destroyer and insanity, any bigger?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

everyone's mad about it and let down looks like a shooter to me ? time will tell i like heavy bows myself i shoot them better. and anyone have any compassion's on draw of the bow ? if its better than tribby i would be happy but, who knows cant wait to shoot it myself


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Tony219er said:


> That's great, how was the balance and manners after the shot? Invasion rock back or sit there level? Can't wait to shoot it this weekend.


The balance of the Experience tops the Insanity or Invasion. I'll post a few speeds here shortly at 29/60.

I love how guys bash it and haven't even shot it yet. Guarantee I will sell more of these than the Insanity.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Scottie/PA said:


> The balance of the Experience tops the Insanity or Invasion. I'll post a few speeds here shortly at 29/60.
> 
> *I love how guys bash it and haven't even shot it yet.* Guarantee I will sell more of these than the Insanity.


This.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

This is refreshing......someone who has some credibility and has actually shot it. Bow sounds great to me......love the specs myself. Thanks for the feedback.



Scottie/PA said:


> The balance of the Experience tops the Insanity or Invasion. I'll post a few speeds here shortly at 29/60.
> 
> I love how guys bash it and haven't even shot it yet. Guarantee I will sell more of these than the Insanity.


----------



## boardin4u (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone that shot it ask what the lead times are on the bow? How many weeks until shops have them in to try out?

Hoping it is not an 8 week lead time or something.

Call me old fashioned, but I would like to try it out before ordering...


----------



## CdBurner (Oct 26, 2010)

boardin4u said:


> Anyone that shot it ask what the lead times are on the bow? How many weeks until shops have them in to try out?
> 
> Hoping it is not an 8 week lead time or something.
> 
> Call me old fashioned, but I would like to try it out before ordering...


You're OLD FASHIONED!


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

The shop I use already has one and has some on order. I shot it yesterday and it is a great bow


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Scottie/PA said:


> The balance of the Experience tops the Insanity or Invasion. I'll post a few speeds here shortly at 29/60.
> 
> I love how guys bash it and haven't even shot it yet. Guarantee I will sell more of these than the Insanity.


Ok Scottie...enough time already..:shade:
Give us some speed results and your opinion on the new bow


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

I heard Scottie got 345 out of the Experience.........this may change some minds for sure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Crackers likes the bow and ordered a bunch. I'm sure him and Scottie will report on what they can squeeze out of it.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have yet to see any bow do over 10 fps faster than its speed rating on a regular basis. Not saying there isn't a few out there but they are few and far between. 
I have had a few of these speed burners in for tuning and that is the first thing I do when they come in is shoot them through a chrono to see what speeds they are getting before I put new strings on. Well I am still waiting on one that does 10 fps over. 
Bowtech builds a great bow so relax I am not nocking the bow just stating my finding from other bows. We will see when I get my hands on the Experience


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Where are you guys getting the bow weighs 4.3 lbs?
Not saying it isnt but I shot it and it didnt feel heavy to me.
I know the riser is a little longer. Which could account for weight. But I didn't notice it as being heavy at all, and I'm just a weak girl.
For those of you that have actually shot it and don't like it, thats your opinion.
Theres no way to please everyone but if you are basing your final decision on what you read, you will really be missing out on a great bow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> Where are you guys getting the bow weighs 4.3 lbs?
> Not saying it isnt but I shot it and it didnt feel heavy to me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Right off of Bowtech's web site, though it says 4.2 not 4.3:

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=44


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link.
So.... the Experience weighs .1 lb LESS than the Insanity. But it's heavy??????
Um.... OK.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Talking to a Bowtech rep they told me they were suppose to release 2 bows but the other one is not done and probably won't be finished until the summer, but he thought they would probably just keep improving on it and release it at next years ATA show.


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> All the OD cams shoot well so thats without question. I would personally like to see a 6" brace Invasion with the new cams and IBO in the 345-350 range and I think it is very doable.


Isn't that the Insanity?


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

wacker stacker said:


> If it won't go to 31" I guess I am out:thumbs_do


It said the dl was 26.5"-31" on the Bowtech website.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Goocher said:


> Isn't that the Insanity?


No, the Invasion riser has less torque and quite a bit lighter than the Insanity


----------



## scottforestlk (Feb 25, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> The balance of the Experience tops the Insanity or Invasion. I'll post a few speeds here shortly at 29/60.
> 
> I love how guys bash it and haven't even shot it yet. Guarantee I will sell more of these than the Insanity.


When i first started readying the post, I couldn't believe the people who were let down by the Experience, Guy's think that bow makers can come out with some super bow every year. It looks pretty sweet to me, similar to the invasion with the 7" brace but an inch longer ata which is nice. The speed thing and the weight are you kidding me I like a little heavier bow, most bows out there weigh about the same. People need to chill out, how many other bow companies out there come out out with the latest and greatest every year.


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if Bowtech has done anything with the Experience or the 2013 Insanity to fix the limb flaking issue? I know the Experience has a new type of limb but has the finish problems been delt with. I would like to buy one of the 2013 bows but won't until I know they won't get the mange. I know the rough finish limbs are better but they are still flaking.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> Thanks for the link.
> So.... the Experience weighs .1 lb LESS than the Insanity. But it's heavy??????
> Um.... OK.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


I agree. Even if it was .1# heavier, who could notice that?


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> I agree. Even if it was .1# heavier, who could notice that?


I'm not one of these guys but there are some hunters that pack their gear by the ounce and every ounce counts for them..I can understand it when they r on a 5 day hunt though the mountains of Colorado chasing after a giant elk..but again that is very few people out of the mass market.. Personally I would never notice that little of a weight change..not when sitting in a tree with my bow hanging beside me.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Good point Addiction. I guess I just never figured 1.6oz would be a big deal, but on a fly in trip or backpack hunt you would definitely want the lighted gear possible to stay light enough.


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

My thoughts exactly, just by reading the specs and owning the Insanity, one can see that this is going to be a real sweet shooting bow. And if you don't at least give the bow a few shots at your local dealer, how are you going to know? Personally, I can't wait to get my hands on one of these bows.


XForce Girl said:


> Where are you guys getting the bow weighs 4.3 lbs?
> Not saying it isnt but I shot it and it didnt feel heavy to me.
> I know the riser is a little longer. Which could account for weight. But I didn't notice it as being heavy at all, and I'm just a weak girl.
> For those of you that have actually shot it and don't like it, thats your opinion.
> ...


----------



## BowtechKid07 (Jul 12, 2007)

I owe Bowtech an appology. This bow is proving its self already.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I shot the Experience at the ATA this week. It was the nicest, smoothest draw at the show. I shot with and without a stabilizer. With it was quiet as a church mouse and had no kick. Without there was a 5 second buzz after the shot. Still know kick. I would buy this bow without hesitation. And most likely will.

I, also, shot the Insanity CPX. Great bow! If speed is your thing this is the bow for you. I would like to shoot it for about a month to see how accurate and consistent it is. 

I'm torn between these 2 bows. Pure speed or ultimate comfort?

The Maitland bows, Obsession bows, Prime, Hoyt, and Elite were great performers as well. 

Martin Bows were ok, but not exciting.

PSE have the worst line in my opinion with bear not far ahead. 

Again, this was based on just shooting the bows at the ATA. Not all had stabilizers, peeps, sights or quality rests.


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

I think everyone that thinks 4 pounds is heavy needs to lift and do some cardio if a 4 pound bow is heavy how do you drag a deer out of the woods? Cripes its a new bow thats probably pretty sweet just like all the other brands that are out, I shoot as many different bows as possible they all have pros and cons its all preference we have more quality products then Ever before and its still not enough for some.


----------



## benny86 (Sep 2, 2011)

to all those that are disappointed In the new experience you could go buy the new Mathews. take it out look at it then put it back in the box and ship it back for the recall.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

benny86 said:


> to all those that are disappointed In the new experience you could go buy the new Mathews. take it out look at it then put it back in the box and ship it back for the recall.


What recall?


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

Dissappointed based off of the specs, maybe shooting one will proove me wrong. Looks like I'll be keeping my Invasion for another year.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I was going to do a full review on this bow even though I have never seen one let alone shot one but I see many others with similar experience have already done so.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I was going to do a full review on this bow even though I have never seen one let alone shot one but I see many others with similar experience have already done so.


LOL. Like others I had a somewhat lackluster response when it was released but now I think bowtech may be on to something here. If it's as smooth and quiet as some are discribing I just might be due for an upgrade.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

For all the bashers that have not shot the bow or were upset with the specs. BT was on a mission to get as much info from hunters on what they wanted as a collective community. The bow that came from all the input draws better than anything they have had in the past, as well as balance's the best and the QUIETEST bow I have shot for 2013. Most hunters want at least 7"bh, 30"-34" ata and speed in the 330's. If anyone has watched tv shows I have watched many females take Elk, Caribou, and Elk with bows at much slower speeds than this bow. If a faster bow is needed the Insanity is still in the product line.


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't care for short ATA bows, but once I shot the Experience I am thinking of getting rid of my AM35 to get one.The bow is smooth and shock free. I have a short draw so speed isn't everything to me.


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

While I was at the ATA, I talked to the guys there at the Bowtech booth about the flaking issue. He acknowledged they had an issue and that it was corrected. He assured me that all Bowtech Bows would not have any paint issues. I wonder when I can order the Experience. I think I have settled on it. 

Anyone want to buy my assassin? LOL


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

cnvf250 said:


> I shot the Experience at the ATA this week. It was the nicest, smoothest draw at the show. I shot with and without a stabilizer. With it was quiet as a church mouse and had no kick. Without there was a 5 second buzz after the shot. Still know kick. I would buy this bow without hesitation. And most likely will.
> 
> I, also, shot the Insanity CPX. Great bow! If speed is your thing this is the bow for you. I would like to shoot it for about a month to see how accurate and consistent it is.
> 
> ...


Biased much? Those words will get you torched here on AT lol


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

I shot the Experience at the ATA show and with it being a good, solid bow, it did nothing to ignite that "woo hoo" feeling from me. Balances very well, not sure why everyone is saying it is such a smooth draw, felt about like the Insanity to me especially since it has the same cams. Quiet at the shot and didn't kick out like their other bows have in the past. They'll sell a ton of them, just not MY cup of tea.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> They are writing orders, if they had another bow ready it would be on display.
> 
> They have lots and lots of $$$ invested in this show.
> 
> ...


Actually Rodney, they have another bow that was not ready. I was told they hope to have in a few months and it will be in the 799.00 price range. This was directly from my REP.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I think a lot of folks that say a certain bow is the smoothest they've ever shot has not shot some other bows, such as Elite, Athens, etc. If they did, they would change their tune. 

I'm sure the bow is reasonably smooth, but takes a lot to top Elite's or Athens draw force. 

I know I've shot a ton of bows in my day and no other two cam bows can compete with there smoothness. 

Not a fanboy, nor do I even own one any more. Just saying.

Skeet.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kahkon said:


> Actually Rodney, they have another bow that was not ready. I was told they hope to have in a few months and it will be in the 799.00 price range. This was directly from my REP.


I was told they may wait until next year to release that new bow. Not saying it is true.


----------



## Stinky Coyote (Jun 17, 2011)

a bow is a bow, all top end bows are pretty nice, my favorite for spec at the moment is the specialist, its my first bowtech and i'm pretty happy so far, at 4.1 lbs with a 37+ ata and 7.5" bh with a 330 ibo? i'm shocked it isn't one of the most popular bows on the planet...i don't get this short bow craze at all, when you stack the odds of forgiveness in your favor with specs like that? no brainer imo, i'd have to be 5' 6" or less to consider all these munchkin bows, i've shot nothing but 31-34" in past mostly 31-32" and do well on the range to 80 and 90 yards and many kills over 50 and a couple over 60 but in the name of s h i t happens, hunting, crap conditions, etc. etc. there is no need to overlook the specialist with specs it has, it may be the ultimate hunting bow of the last however i don't know how long! period

not sure why i didn't catch onto it sooner, nothing else on market is spec'd like this bow, i'd like to see the market shift a bit to more of these 36-38" ata 7-7.5" bh bows that weight no more than 4.3 lbs....then there will be something else to get excited about imo....all these 30-35" bows.....bleh


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

mtn3531 said:


> Biased much? Those words will get you torched here on AT lol


I may be a little biased, but I shot every bow at the ATA and gave my opinion. Like I said the Prime, Obsession, Hoyt, Maitland and Elite bows were all nice bows as well. Probably not much real difference. The others I tried were not very good feeling bows to me.

I will be shooting the Mathews bows as soon as my dealer gets a Creed in stock. He told me it wasn't much different than the HeliM which is a nice feeling bow as well. 

I can tell you one thing without a doubt that Mathews has on Bowtech. Tiffany!!! lol It was fun to meet all the celebs.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

The bow looks great. I hope to shoot it soon to see if i can tell a difference between this bow and my Invasion. But man these bow prices are getting out of control.


----------



## whiskeyonice (Aug 27, 2009)

double o said:


> The bow looks great. I hope to shoot it soon to see if i can tell a difference between this bow and my Invasion. But man these bow prices are getting out of control.


The Experience is a shooter bow. Meaning it is all about forgiveness and balance. It's deal is true center shot. Tunability is therefore enhanced. It is whisper quiet. Dead in hand. Very smooth and easy to shoot. It is everything the invasion wasn't. The cams are from the insanitycpx and are rounder, smoother and slower than the invasion's. IMO, the invasion was a complete letdown except for speed. This bow gives up 10fps for shootability; not a bad trade. This is not a speed bow. I would not buy it if I were looking for speed. Get the CPX. However, if I had shoulder problems (older archer) it would be my choice. If you want a price point bow, get a Bear...


----------



## fontenelle (Nov 4, 2006)

Bow was made for smoother draw and quieter, not speed.


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

Hahahaha i dont understand how 335 isnt speed!? I laugh when you guys say its not ur bow if your a speed freak!! Hahaha i want you to tell me in your experience when you wish you had 20fps faster shot hahaha. Buy the experience and lighten arrow if your worried about speed. This bows worth it imo amd i own the insanity.


----------



## Bill Smith (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm dying to buy one. Are they in the pro-shops yet?


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

whiskeydick said:


> The Experience is a shooter bow. Meaning it is all about forgiveness and balance. It's deal is true center shot. Tunability is therefore enhanced. It is whisper quiet. Dead in hand. Very smooth and easy to shoot. It is everything the invasion wasn't. The cams are from the insanitycpx and are rounder, smoother and slower than the invasion's. IMO, the invasion was a complete letdown except for speed. This bow gives up 10fps for shootability; not a bad trade. This is not a speed bow. I would not buy it if I were looking for speed. Get the CPX. However, if I had shoulder problems (older archer) it would be my choice. If you want a price point bow, get a Bear...


Well said, and welcome to AT.


----------

